# Bug Out preppers look just like the unprepared to those already living remotely



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Those who plan on bugging out will look the same as the unprepared driving along the dirt roads to the remote locations they think will be their refuge. Preppers who live remotely will not welcome this steady stream of traffic into their own remote areas. Many remote preppers will drop trees or create other obstructions to block roads and route traffic away from their locations. Nothing personal, just a reasonable precaution by those who have established full time, remote survival sites.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

We need to have a secret handshake, or emblem to put on the car! While it might sound funny, I'd certainly like to know who the "zombies" are and aren't!


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> We need to have a secret handshake, or emblem to put on the car! While it might sound funny, I'd certainly like to know who the "zombies" are and aren't!


Almost does not matter as anyone who is bugging out will not be bringing much with him except another mouth. Tough on the BO's but they will not be very welcome without having made prior arrangements and having participated in the preps at the remote location.


----------



## Communicator (Aug 15, 2013)

an emblem will also be used to target you! "Hey look, there goes a prepper!, Get 'm, his car is probably stocked!" ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We are bugging in not out, we will hold our ground. Hopefully it will be ground few want. Wisconsin winters will not attract many on the move.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Michigan winters suck lately also.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

We are prepairing for an influx of unprepared people, due to our exceptional climate. We live pretty remote, off the beaten path, but we know they will be coming. One plan we have come up with is to pile up the bodies as a warning.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> We are bugging in not out, we will hold our ground. Hopefully it will be ground few want. Wisconsin winters will not attract many on the move.


True enough, but what if the SHTF during the spring? Those who are planning to bug out without an arrangement or specific place to go may be putting themselves in peril just as any other refugee. Bugging out is a drastic step and possibly the last course of action someone should take without an arrangement or specific place to go. Those who plan on bugging out should spend a few night outside with their gear. A tent will get at least as cold as a house or apartment without heat, but at least the house or apartment will keep you dry. Most who are planning to bug out think getting to the woods or mountains will make things better. Again, sleep outside for a few nights and see how it feels.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

too many "preppers" have a romantic notion that bugging out is the only way to go (I was one of them)

but with posts like this, bugging out is plan z, so a good thread

its also timely to point out, if you plan to live off wild game, forget it, all the weekend warriors/arm chair warriors will bleed hunting areas dry


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

How about a "Don't Tread on Me" flag on the radio antenna as a prepper sign. Just saying. It would get my attention and I would be less likely to treat the vehicle occupants as an immediate threat.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

We have already planned to make roads and bridges impassable when the time comes. There are anly about 5 ways into the 3 counties that surround us and when the time is right, that is going to change. We have all the equipment we need.. We don't intend to do in immediately to give some people time to do things and not be stuck. The locals know a few ways to get around so we wont be locking ourselves in either..


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

Be careful what you wish for LOL blocked roads disabled bridges mean people milling about it also means someone has some reason to stop you. Before I began prepping and found myself in such a situation. I would make that an indicator of a rich target. On a side note someone said people that bug out will not be bringing much with them I beg to differ it all depends of course you could be bugging in but that doesn't mean your prepared or even more prepare than I.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SoCal92057 said:


> Almost does not matter as anyone who is bugging out will not be bringing much with him except another mouth. Tough on the BO's but they will not be very welcome without having made prior arrangements and having participated in the preps at the remote location.


If you are going to have to bug out and have not already made connections and have obtained a friendly place for your bug-out location, you aren't serious about the notion of something really bad happening. An hour after waking up, looking around and realizing the world is totally different from when you went to bed is not the time to think about making contact with the farm family outside of town. On the other hand, bringing your family, good provisions, skills and willingness to be a part of an extended family can be very appealing to that farm family who knows that chances of survival increases greatly with a community of like minded people.

Don't be that strange bunch of people rolling up on some one's property.


----------



## bad (Feb 22, 2014)

No squatters. They all are a strain on our resources. That is part of our plan.

If it gets to the point of 911 emergency services going down, will be removing road signs.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> Be careful what you wish for LOL blocked roads disabled bridges mean people milling about it also means someone has some reason to stop you. Before I began prepping and found myself in such a situation. I would make that an indicator of a rich target. On a side note someone said people that bug out will not be bringing much with them I beg to differ it all depends of course you could be bugging in but that doesn't mean your prepared or even more prepare than I.


As stated in the OP, *"Many remote preppers will drop trees or create other obstructions to block roads and route traffic away from their locations."* The objective is to route traffic away, not to stop it. If you are a remote prepper, it is best to give those fleeing an escape route for your own safety. The dropping of trees or creation of other obstructions could be miles from your remote residence. Preferably at a turn-off or fork in the road where you want the refugees to go one way but not the other. In my case the turn-off is a little over a mile away and will still get the refugees to where they want to go, just not past my place. If you are planning on buggin out, you must have a shelter as your destination. Otherwise, you will just be part of the long stream of refugees with no specific place to go and not welcome in those places already established.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

SoCal92057 said:


> As stated in the OP, *"Many remote preppers will drop trees or create other obstructions to block roads and route traffic away from their locations."* The objective is to route traffic away, not to stop it. If you are a remote prepper, it is best to give those fleeing an escape route for your own safety. The dropping of trees or creation of other obstructions could be miles from your remote residence. Preferably at a turn-off or fork in the road where you want the refugees to go one way but not the other. In my case the turn-off is a little over a mile away and will still get the refugees to where they want to go, just not past my place. If you are planning on buggin out, you must have a shelter as your destination. Otherwise, you will just be part of the long stream of refugees with no specific place to go and not welcome in those places already established.


I was responding more specifically to beach kowboy but hey knock down trees throw rocks in the way paste a giant red sign on your place saying stuff this way. I feel that I can almost guarantee that will attract as many as it distracts, people going from one place to another are not gonna stop and harass you, people looking for food however will circumvent your obstacles many of those types of people will be expecting trouble at that point soo careful what you wish for. Now if you had an inventive way of blocking traffic say crashing to vehicles together maybe even rolling one over so it looks like an accident id say your on to something. This is but one reason I will be bugging out because of something known as a footprint your not going to have a small one, your going to have a huge one to any that know how to look and those are the ones the worry me.


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> We are bugging in not out, we will hold our ground. Hopefully it will be ground few want. Wisconsin winters will not attract many on the move.


+1. We have a pre-arranged rally point (close by). 
We have an anomaly in this part of Pennsylvania, in that we live in an area with a lot of farms, and yet to bug out to a truly remote area just isn't practical because of distance.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> I was responding more specifically to beach kowboy but hey knock down trees throw rocks in the way paste a giant red sign on your place saying stuff this way. I feel that I can almost guarantee that will attract as many as it distracts, people going from one place to another are not gonna stop and harass you, people looking for food however will circumvent your obstacles many of those types of people will be expecting trouble at that point soo careful what you wish for. Now if you had an inventive way of blocking traffic say crashing to vehicles together maybe even rolling one over so it looks like an accident id say your on to something. This is but one reason I will be bugging out because of something known as a footprint your not going to have a small one, your going to have a huge one to any that know how to look and those are the ones the worry me.


It is impossible to differentiate those who are simply going from one place to another from those who would pillage. Therefore all must be rerouted. Notice I did not say stopped, just rerouted. A good defense of a remote survival location has layers. Begin with the naturally occurring terrain. Some terrain is simply impassable by vehicle and traffic is limited to roads. This is the point of the best effect of a man made obstacle. An abatis at a choke point with an easier alternative route nearby, is what tactical planners in this scenario would construct. An abatis that is close in to the area being defended should be covered by observation and fire, but attempts to reroute can begin at multiple locations and even miles from the remote survival location being protected. Again, those that are close in should be covered by observation and fire. Generally, no attempt should be made to disable the vehicles of those traveling the roads. You simply want them to take a route away from your remote survival location. If I came upon an abatis I would stay with my vehicle and take the alternate route as it would be clear that someone is prepared to defend what is ahead, and it would appear knew what they were doing.


----------



## SoCal92057 (Apr 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> If you are going to have to bug out and have not already made connections and have obtained a friendly place for your bug-out location, you aren't serious about the notion of something really bad happening. An hour after waking up, looking around and realizing the world is totally different from when you went to bed is not the time to think about making contact with the farm family outside of town. On the other hand, bringing your family, good provisions, skills and willingness to be a part of an extended family can be very appealing to that farm family who knows that chances of survival increases greatly with a community of like minded people.
> 
> Don't be that strange bunch of people rolling up on some one's property.


Denton wrote *"If you are going to have to bug out and have not already made connections and have obtained a friendly place for your bug-out location, you aren't serious about the notion of something really bad happening."* Stop and ponder Denton's statement. With the world as time and information compressed as it is, something that happens almost anywhere can have dire and almost immediate consequences here in the U.S. War in Asia or Europe between our allies and an aggressor state, a terrorist tactical nuke or dirty bomb in the U.S., economic collapse of a major trading partner or a natural disaster of epic proportions to only name a few. If you believe that this or another event is going to bring about a need for survival efforts well beyond what any government can provide, perhaps it is time to ramp up your preps. Never mind the latest fire starter or parachute cord bracelet. Never mind stockpiling your favorite caliber of ammo. Now is the time to find and purchase a bug out remote location. You can literally buy land for a couple thousand dollars an acre and get a 400 square foot prefab on it in a matter of weeks, but you need the focus and realization that now is the time to do it. Your new remote bug out location can be left empty and unoccupied, but you will have cached your important survival preps in watertight containers and buried them on your land. To own such a location will also afford you the opportunity to connect with the locals and make alliances for survival. To not have that remote survival location means you will just be another bug out refugee fleeing danger and looking for safety. Get serious.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> We are bugging in not out, we will hold our ground. Hopefully it will be ground few want. Wisconsin winters will not attract many on the move.


Same with us Smitty, we have done a lot to our place to be able to stay right up till the last minute.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> I was responding more specifically to beach kowboy but hey knock down trees throw rocks in the way paste a giant red sign on your place saying stuff this way. I feel that I can almost guarantee that will attract as many as it distracts, people going from one place to another are not gonna stop and harass you, people looking for food however will circumvent your obstacles many of those types of people will be expecting trouble at that point soo careful what you wish for. Now if you had an inventive way of blocking traffic say crashing to vehicles together maybe even rolling one over so it looks like an accident id say your on to something. This is but one reason I will be bugging out because of something known as a footprint your not going to have a small one, your going to have a huge one to any that know how to look and those are the ones the worry me.


Like I said, there are only about 5 main ways to get into the 3 counties that surround me. All of the places we plan on "changing" the routes are at least 40-over 100 miles away from us so I don't think would have any effect on our BOL or other people we know for that matter..


----------



## specknowsbest (Jan 5, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> its also timely to point out, if you plan to live off wild game, forget it, all the weekend warriors/arm chair warriors will bleed hunting areas dry


I would actually argue that fairly quickly. Not saying it wouldn't happen, but the biggest consideration for this is identifying the type of area you plan to hunt in. For example, the folks out in Alaska and remote Canada have a good shot of being able to feasibly hunt "Well" for the rest of their natural lives. However, if you're somewhere like the East or West Coasts, then have fun watching the game dry up fairly quickly. It's all relative to the nearest population centers, how large they are, and how likely the folks there are to survive long enough to actually hunt. While folks will do anything to survive, few will find it to be even an accomplish-able task to track, hunt, prep, cook and eat when they've spent their entire lives in the comfort of their jobs, homes and supermarkets.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

specknowsbest said:


> I would actually argue that fairly quickly. Not saying it wouldn't happen, but the biggest consideration for this is identifying the type of area you plan to hunt in. For example, the folks out in Alaska and remote Canada have a good shot of being able to feasibly hunt "Well" for the rest of their natural lives. However, if you're somewhere like the East or West Coasts, then have fun watching the game dry up fairly quickly. It's all relative to the nearest population centers, how large they are, and how likely the folks there are to survive long enough to actually hunt. While folks will do anything to survive, few will find it to be even an accomplish-able task to track, hunt, prep, cook and eat when they've spent their entire lives in the comfort of their jobs, homes and supermarkets.


Nice revisiting a old post 

My point was based on events that happened during the great depression around the western world, hunting grounds were bleed dry, yea the more remote places like Alaska and some remote places here may not even know of such a event... But to the bulk of us, that's still a true statement

On the plus, when game becomes less, more people starve to death, leaving a chance of recovery  (yes I'm a morbid prick, but the way I see it the more sheep to die due to their misfortune is one less potential enemy in the future, also one less potential ally... But in today's society I put my $ on enemy)


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm staying put so there is no need to dislodge bridges or fall trees across the road on my account, and if everybody is bugging out then it looks like I'll have the town to myself....nice


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Seneca said:


> I'm staying put so there is no need to dislodge bridges or fall trees across the road on my account, and if everybody is bugging out then it looks like I'll have the town to myself....nice


Is it a nice town??


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

To get to the community I live in you have 2 choices, one from a town to the East and one from a town to the South, however each has to cross a bridge and the two roads intersect 8 miles from the actual community. From where the roads intersect it is about 4 -5 miles of slight uphill road. With the right folks this place could get locked down easy. Also on the plus side is a concrete plant with heavy equipment and lots of preformed barricades, that would be inside one of the blocked bridges.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Consider that one may have to pay a "toll", or possibly even a "deposit" to respectively pass through or onto/into a community.....even the buffer zones around said community. Cash and intrinsic metals may, or may not be acceptable, unless the amount would be so hyperinflated to make such obsolete. 

Bartering with and for necessary goods and services may be an acceptable means to accomplish one's goals, especially if you possess the means to provide something of high demand for said community.

Also consider during the days of the old West, more than a few communities required one to check their firearms before being permitted to enter the area.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> Is it a nice town??


I'd say so. I like it here.


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Sockpuppet said:


> Also consider during the days of the old West, more than a few communities required one to check their firearms before being permitted to enter the area.


Isn't that what Obama's trying to do to the whole country?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

There will be two maybe three BUGOUTS

the first will be those that have a place to go and understand that it is time to go - most likely law will still have some order and blocked roads will not be looked on kindly by the POWERS that be

the second will be those who have the light bulb go off and have very little

the third will be those that have had welfare, hand outs, government assistance cut off and need to find another place


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I argued this one in April....I'm way over it now...


----------

